# Arduino abort trap



## teachop (Nov 14, 2014)

I have an abort trap problem with Arduino on my AMD64 FreeBSD 10.1 HP g6 laptop, and am looking for a solution. This crash happens when attempting to download to an Arduino Uno R3 board, or when using the Tools menu Serial Monitor. The problem looks like so:

```
pid 1097 (java), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
```
It is possible to compile Arduino sketches fine, and the board can be reached manually from avrdude without issue.  For example this works to upload from the Uno:

```
# avrdude -pm328p -carduino -P/dev/cuaU0 -Uflash:r:upload.hex:i
```
The versions are arduino-1.0.5_2,1 and openjdk-7.71.14,1.


----------



## Whistle (Nov 19, 2014)

I have got exactly the same problem.  FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE with a GENERIC amd64 kernel. Have you done a clean install or an upgrade like me?


----------



## teachop (Nov 20, 2014)

It was clean installed at 10.1-RC4 and upgraded from there to -RELEASE.


----------



## teachop (Nov 22, 2014)

Starting from a clean install of FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE and building up from there, Arduino/Java crashes just the same.


----------



## Whistle (Nov 23, 2014)

I was hoping that the problem is caused by the upgrade. I was not able to solve the problem yet. If you find a solution, please let me know.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2014)

Has anyone entered a PR for this?


----------



## Whistle (Mar 17, 2015)

There seems to be one: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=196892


----------

